
Intermediate Statistics: Topics and Sources - johan_larson
http://www.stats.uwaterloo.ca/~dlmcleis/comps/compssyllabus05.htm
======
johan_larson
Like a lot of people, I studied basic stats in college. Recently, I've been
looking to upgrade those skills, but it's hard to know what to study.

This list of courses and topics is the best I've found. Since it includes
references, one could use this list to gain an advanced undergraduate level of
knowledge in probability and statistics.

